# How to Clean Original Aurora Track



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

I have 100 pieces of the original Aurora track from the 60's, it has light surface rust on the rails and I want to bring the luster of it back so that it looks new again. What is the best produckts to use on it?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I cleaned some with Kaboom!

http://www.greatcleaners.com/kaboom.html?cid=adwords-kaboom-cleaner


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

For light surface rust careful use of a Bright Boy rail cleaning block or some other facsimilie works great. 

In the non hobby world these are known as pen erasers...you know...those "gritchy" hard rubber erasers impregnated with mild abrasive. Available for half the price in school supplies or office supplies.

If you still have pits and boogers in the rails you'll have to step up to the least abrasive sandpaper that cuts out the pits. I wrap it around a small hardwood block or sharpening stone and carefully cut the crud out. Try to use the least agressive cut you can and try to use a block not much wider than the rail width so you dont gouge the track surface.

Just takes time and patience.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

As important as the top of the rails, the end tabs which connect the track pieces electrically are just as important. When I was cleaning up my old Aurora track, I used a grinding stone on a Dremel to give all the tabs the once-over. If you don't clean the end tabs, your electrical connection will be pitiful and it won't matter how clean you get the rails.

Joe


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Bringing it back cause this is all I could find about rusty rails.
I have some orange and black track that has rust on the rails.

This track was not rusty... Tyco TCR and I used 600 grit and on the pick ups too. Everything was shiny, then in a couple days they did not look so good anymore.

Is there anything that can keep the rails from oxidizing? or
Does the arcing from the pick ups dirty the rails?
Do you put anything on the rails after cleaning them?
What about cleaning the track itself, what do you use?

I have used something called Zip rail a while back.
Also have some DeoxIT from Caig Labs.
Seems nothing works.

Maybe I should not clean stuff with Simple Green, except for RC offroad tires. I heard it is a little acidic, never knew that.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Buy a fine grit foam sanding pad from a paint store.Use WD40 to
clean the track.Never use a water based cleaner.Give the track
a light fogging with WD40 before long down periods.If the track
seems too slippery for the type cars you are using,clean the track
with Zippo lighter fluid prior to racing.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, that sounds easy enough, and familiar.
Thanks again.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just make sure the Zippo lighter fluid is all evaporated and dried up before kicking on the power!! OR you may find yourself looking for a fire extinguisher!!!!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

2nd the WD40,buy it by the gallon and use a spray bottle....no aerosol.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember my brother used to put lighter fluid on the track, light it, and drive the cars through it. We should have known he was trouble then.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I use WD40 also, however, I spray it on a lint free rag then wipe the track. After my first attempt trying to spray just a little. :freak: Between some of the overspray and having a few areas that had a little too much. I found I could save some cleanup time and get the right amount applied with the rag.  rr


----------

